# Cant find dry food that he likes help!!



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

We just adopted a 4yr old male the breeder had him on purina shredded we have been trying to switch to a better food. He is still on purina but we have tried to mix in other brands and he just wont eat it. 
I have tried Merrick (Senior) my 3yr old boy has a sensitive tummy he likes it, we tried Blue & Natural Balance. Oh and nothing effects his stomach so we are lucky. 1. can anyone recommend one that dogs love that the kibble is large. He had a extra large mouth and does not like small kibbles. 2. His weight is great but I want to keep it that way what about grain free. Should I try Fromm grain free? I see alot of people on the forum like it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

20 minute rule. Put the food down, leave it for 20 minutes, put whatever isn't gone away. No treats or snacks or bribes. Each time, same thing, 20 minutes to eat or not.

Unless there are health problems he will eat when he's hungry. Might be he's addicted to the food he's been on or just a bit fussy, either way doing that for a few days will change his mind.

The fussiest dogs I've seen often were free fed and not used to being hungry or not having a buffet on hand....

Pictures?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Innova large bites are a bigger kibble shape. I would agree that he will need to 'learn' to eat it or lose it as Bender suggested. Purina Pro Plan is a good food, many exhibitors swear by it. If he will eat it, I'd give it to him. No sense driving yourself crazy.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

One I can think of off the top of my head is EVO Red, large bites. Riley went crazy for that stuff. (It didn't agree with him, but he _loved_ it!) It's grain free and the kibble size really is pretty big.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> 20 minute rule. Put the food down, leave it for 20 minutes, put whatever isn't gone away. No treats or snacks or bribes. Each time, same thing, 20 minutes to eat or not.
> 
> Unless there are health problems he will eat when he's hungry. Might be he's addicted to the food he's been on or just a bit fussy, either way doing that for a few days will change his mind.


And when he looks at the food, and gives you that "WTH?" look, just smile and say, "Enjoy!" and walk away. If Jessie get's fuzzy, I just tell her that if she doesn't eat it, I'll give it to Heidi. Usually works. ;-)


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you all I will try the 20min rule. What about grain free does it keep weight down. Do the dogs like it? Petco told me it is only for dogs who have allergies or are working dogs. I always gave my dogs Merrick in am and dinner I would make there food(either chicken,lamb,venison, greens, fruit, yogurt kelp, sweet potatoes, supplements) In the last ten years the variety changed depending on there coat and health. I feel bad not giving him wet food, but he has never had it so should I or not?
This past year we lost our beloved boy so our 3yr old golden needed a friend and he is great. His picture is my avatar I will try to attach a photo
Thanks again


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Depends on the dog and how much you feed as to weight, it can be totally different.

You can add 'extras' to the food if you want, but I would do the 20 minute thing for a few weeks to get him retrained to eat what he gets first. Otherwise you might be stuck with the extras for a long time.


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

I found the purina makes his breath stinky. Even after I brush them. He is great letting me brush them, he is such a sweet boy. 
So I am off to the pet store should I buy the Evo or Fromm?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A few people on the forum have had to feed their active adult males up to 4+ cups of Fromm per day to maintain weight. EVO is very calorie dense and you would definitely not have to feed as much. So, more bang for your buck, at least by my reasoning!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the EVO but be careful how much you feed as it very calorie dense. Ranger got a little chunky on it with just 2 cups a day and at least 90 min of exercise a day. Figure out how many cals your guy is getting now and then do the math so you're feeding the same number of calories, not the same amount of food. 

Ranger LOVES the EVO red meat. Absolutely went crazy for it and still likes it when he gets his evo stuffed kong a few times a week. Definitely a favourite kibble for him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

dna332 said:


> We just adopted a 4yr old male the breeder had him on purina shredded we have been trying to switch to a better food. He is still on purina but we have tried to mix in other brands and he just wont eat it.
> I have tried Merrick (Senior) my 3yr old boy has a sensitive tummy he likes it, we tried Blue & Natural Balance. Oh and nothing effects his stomach so we are lucky. 1. can anyone recommend one that dogs love that the kibble is large. He had a extra large mouth and does not like small kibbles. 2. His weight is great but I want to keep it that way what about grain free. Should I try Fromm grain free? I see alot of people on the forum like it.


Honestly, if he likes the food he is eating and is in good health why change it? It's working for him. Sometimes I think we try too hard to feed "the best food".

If you are determined to change it, the 20 minutes down and then pick it up rule will eventually work, but don't keep changing foods. Pick one and stay with it for at least a month before deciding he won't eat it.


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks all I will stay with one brand for a month and try 20min. The small kibble he chokes on he does not know how to chew his food. When I give him a biscuit he makes a mess pieces shot all over floor and wont even eat those thanks more for me to clean. 

Let me tell you about my new baby He is an ex stud dog that lived in a kennel. (he didnt even have a bed!) So he is adjusting being with a family. In fact I saw on some post someone mention him he is Oakhills Brady(Northern lights lets go Brady). He didnt get good reviews from most on this forum but from what I can tell his medical records say he is healthy we hope for the best. For a family pet he is perfect. Lori and John were very sweet John was very sad to say goodbye. They are not breeding so they chose to keep the female. Lucky us. We drove 7hrs to get him and 7hrs back in one day but he is so worth it. One more question how soon should I get him neuterd my vet said lets wait another month until he feels part of the family. 

Oh and he doesnt bark is that normal? he grounts at me. Thanks again


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He is really cute and lucky to have a great new home. I was wondering have you looked at his teeth? Could he possibly have a tooth or two that hurts when he chews and that would make him not want to eat. We have a cat that we rescued and she had a bad tooth and wouldn't eat dry food and we finally found out that was it. If that isn't it then adding a little wet food to whatever dry you want him to eat has always worked for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

I looked at his teeth and when I brush them he doesnt pull away if on was hurting. But I will have my vet check it. thanks. 
I think he was left alone alot and when he ate he just gulped it down so they would play with him before they went back to the house. He is like a big puppy chewing up anything left on the floor (kids toys newspaper)but not his treats or food. Always wanting to play or sit on my lap a big cuddler as I type this he hits my hand over and over to pet him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You could try this toy, mine loves it and eats about 1/2 of every meal from it...

It definitely slows him down and gives some metal exercise. 








Amazon.com: StarMark Bob-A-Lot Interactive Pet Toy: Kitchen & Dining

Other ones that are similar...







Amazon.com: kong wobbler - Home, Garden & Pets: Home & Garden


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

FYI--Fromm grain-free (Surf & Turf & Beef Frittata) are very small kibbles. Maybe try the Duck & Sweet Potato variety? The kibbles are a little bigger. I know a lot of the GRF people feed that variety. It didn't work w/ my Molly because she has some sensitivities, but it doesn't sound like that's a problem for your dog. Before you invest in ANY bags, see if you can get samples from the store. I know Fromm's has samples-size bags of all of their varieties, and the store should give you these at no charge.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

He may not be eating because he is still stressed at the long drive and new home situtation. When we first got Ben, we thought he was not at all food oriented because he wouldn't finish his dinner and didn't seem very interested in treats. After a few days he relaxed a lot and now will eat anything and everything and seems to live for food. As to the problem of not eating small bites of food - have you tried hand feeding or spreading the food out on the floor so he has to eat it one bite at a time? Or there are good food bowls that force a dog to slow down - either by having posts in the middle or by having a large metal ball he has to nose out of the way.


----------



## dna332 (Dec 31, 2010)

He wont eat off the floor. When he eats its a big mess pieces fall out of his mouth all over the floor and then he just walks over it. He will eat a charlie bear treat out of my hand or his bowl. He just swallows it doesnt chew. He wont eat off the floor. I have the bowls that are raised. I just started him on Ultra pet store said ultra takes it back if he doesnt like it. So many brands it was a nightmare to choose. Well my other dog likes it and Brady finally ate it last night but not this morning. So I am doing the 20min rule. Is it 20mins down and when do I put it back down again 20mins later?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I huts wanted to say thank you for doing so much for this dog. I'm glad he's finally found a home that deserves this guy. A Lot of the dogs at my shelter have difficulty eating for the first few weeks. As much as I would not want to give his previous owners the time of day maybe ask them if he's always eaten this way. You might find out something useful.


----------

